# New to dripping



## Nasier123 (15/1/15)

Hi 

I recently bought a manhattan mod with CLT V2 Rda is this a good choice also what is the talk of how you smoke with a 1ohm or .5, how do you build these things etc. 

i am also looking for a battery and chargers as all retailers are out of stock.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

hi nasier123

welcome to the forum 

you have a really good setup, personally not my daily vape but something i would pullout and just make clouds all over the place.

the manhattan mod you have is a mech mod, so its unregulated (no electronics) and your vape all depends on how your coil is built. 

the ohms is the resistance of your coil. build a coil with a lower resistance and you can get bigger clouds (less than 1ohm is called sub-ohming) but that also depends on the type of batteries you have. you need decent batteries to safely sub-ohm without possible damaging your mod or blowing up. 

what experience do you have in building coils ? 

the CLT v2 is a decent dripper. here your can find RIPS review on it 

here is vapingwithtwisted420's review and he includes a build for it


----------



## zadiac (15/1/15)

I've been dripping since I was.........oh!.........oh sorry, you're talking about dripping e-juice? Sorry, wrong forum


----------



## Nasier123 (15/1/15)

Hey thanks a lot. I'm new to this so I have no experience at all just starting out love the flavour and clouds it makes is wat got me in to it

I have yet to get me a battery all I have is that 2 pieces. Any suggestion on what wire to get and on a good build to smoke normal nothing to fancy yet don't wana explode


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

maybe you can meet up with one of the cape town members on the forum or if there is a vape shop that you can walk into and they can show you a build. 

have you checked with all of the retailers on the forum for the battery? maybe the JHB retailers can ship you one if you cant find it it cape town. also create a post in the classifieds section : wanted on the forum and see if anyone responds. 

i would say to start off on a build around 1.5ohms, then work down to 1ohm and then 0.5 as your lowest unless you get really good batteries. i dont go lower than 0.3ohm in my mod. the lower the resistance the hotter the vape. i dont use my mech mod as "normal" cause i find it a bit too bulky to carry around to work so mine is more for showing off, lol

kanthal 28 wire is the most common i think, maybe some others on the forum can suggest better for your rba. also depends on what you prefer to wick with. i used to use organic cotton but recently was moved towards the japanese cotton. some people dont like cotton at all and prefer to use silica wool so its all personal preference. 

the good thing is that any questions you have, this is the right place to find answers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/1/15)

I would invest in a good multi meter or ohm meter as well , can never be too careful ...

as mentioned battery choice is of utmost importance , be safe and rather research research research ..... 

meeting up with a veteran vaper is your best bet or go to one of the local vape shops , tons of info can be acquired .....


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/1/15)

Check out www.vapemob.co.za they're in Wetton, Rosmead avenue.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

buying an ohm-meter is critical since you have a mech mod and wont really know what resistance coil you have made. also will check if you have any shorts before firing it up in your mod.

also good to get a coil jig but its not essential. i still use a regular screwdriver and wind my coils by hand.

have you seen steam engine http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp they have a really good calculator on coil wrapping.


----------

